# Awkward colours to match with rattle can



## george525

Hi All

I've just bought an old Volvo V70 T5, an early P2 on a W plate. There are a few minor spots where the paint is bubbling and I'd like to tidy it up. It's a metallic silver which seems to have a gold hue in a certain light. I suspect it will be a nightmare to match/blend in. I'd be buying a custom mixed aerosol rather than off the shelf.

Any thoughts/advice appreciated

George


----------



## andy__d

its a volvo, to have rust then either were talking stone chips left unattended, or a re-spray in its past ,, 

the Only rust i have ever seen on volvo's was on respray'd cars, and i have had a Few old volvos 



unless you have removed the rust fully , it will come back
im sure you have got the paint code from the vin number and found out the colour + make / type of paint used orriginally,, will help with getting a closer match
do factor in clear coat as well, or it wont last as long
T5's deserve proper looking after, a T5R even more so (not r-design bulldust thats stick on bits of trim on a base model)


----------



## george525

andy__d said:


> its a volvo, to have rust then either were talking stone chips left unattended, or a re-spray in its past ,,
> 
> the Only rust i have ever seen on volvo's was on respray'd cars, and i have had a Few old volvos
> 
> unless you have removed the rust fully , it will come back
> im sure you have got the paint code from the vin number and found out the colour + make / type of paint used orriginally,, will help with getting a closer match
> do factor in clear coat as well, or it wont last as long
> T5's deserve proper looking after, a T5R even more so (not r-design bulldust thats stick on bits of trim on a base model)


Yes I think it's had some less than stellar paintwork done. My old 1989 745 had no visible rust when I sold it last year. It's a manual T5 in good working order for less than 1k though so I didn't feel I could walk away from it.

George


----------



## andy__d

you have seen 
https://www.volvoclub.org.uk/paint_colour_codes.shtml ?

paint name/colour maker and type all decrypted i would think that either a volvo dealer would get the correct paint (colour + type) or one of the bigger paint peeps doing touch up paints,+ clear coat

and at under a grand for a T5, id not walk away either

at the moment , its a V50 2.4i (petrol) for me, and thanks to the last owner/one before having a "something" with the passenger door that needed a reskin and paint i have had to replace the whole door to eradicate the only rust ive found (so far !) why do "body shops" weld like a drunken blind monkey ,And manage to seal the drain holes,,, paint was very well applied and a 100% match but the welding .......


----------



## AnthonyUK

Could the slight gold hue be from the clearcoat?


----------



## george525

AnthonyUK said:


> Could the slight gold hue be from the clearcoat?


Not sure about that. The clear on the bonnet in particular is has gone a bit cloudy. The colour is called Moondust metallic.

I'd like to try to tidy up the small things myself but I wouldn't attempt to paint a bonnet. I'll probably just try to polish it as best I can and have it resprayed down the line.


----------



## Christian6984

I did a respray on part of my mums Citroen C3 which is worth barely nothing and probably its last year with us. Some corrosion on the back sills was solved by a guy down our road who fabricated and welded some new metal on then under coated it. I filled and sanded the gap and did a bit of grey primer, silver paint and clear coat and its actually Citroen Genuine rattle can and its too dark. Id say Silver isn't a good colour to spray


----------



## AnthonyUK

Christian6984 said:


> I did a respray on part of my mums Citroen C3 which is worth barely nothing and probably its last year with us. Some corrosion on the back sills was solved by a guy down our road who fabricated and welded some new metal on then under coated it. I filled and sanded the gap and did a bit of grey primer, silver paint and clear coat and its actually Citroen Genuine rattle can and its too dark. Id say Silver isn't a good colour to spray


I have to agree there.
I have an old Silver S203 Mercedes which is well known for rust problems around the arches mainly.
I took the areas back to bare metal and have treated it and undercoated but now have to get them repainted but finding someone to do it locally has been difficult.
I had a quote for £1200+


----------



## Cookies

Silver is one of those colours that appears to be an absolute nightmare to blend. I've seen professional repairs that have left evident shading, from either the base coat, or being too heavy handed with the lacquer. 

With no disrespect whatsoever, I think doing a blended repair on silver paint with a rattle can will be incredibly difficult, and you'll more then likely be able to easily spot it. 

Hopefully some of the professional body guys will come along and give their input. 

Cheers. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyb0127

Take it to paint supplier that has a spectrometer this will scan the paint and give you the closest match possible and will share it as well. Silver is a hard Colour to blend in it needs to be the closest match possible if its a slight shade out it won't blend properly i paint cars for living and silver can cause you headaches some times.


----------



## george525

Andyb0127 said:


> Take it to paint supplier that has a spectrometer this will scan the paint and give you the closest match possible and will share it as well. Silver is a hard Colour to blend in it needs to be the closest match possible if its a slight shade out it won't blend properly i paint cars for living and silver can cause you headaches some times.


Sorry if this seems like a daft question but should the panels to be painted be compounded and polished before a reading is taken with the spectrometer? If the clearcoat is hazy and full of swirls could it affect the reading?

Thanks 
George


----------



## bighead

It not really hard to blend metallics...it just need the correct procedures to blend it well , if using a spray gun lay a coat of clear base first before the colour coat ,after another 2 coat and the repair area is covered then next colour coat mixe it 50/50 colour and clear base and apply a coating then dilute the diluted colour with another 50% of clear base and spray( each time spraying past the repair area) this will produce very good result and will be miles better than any spot repair ).after the blending is done apply the top clear coats then spray the surrounding areas with blending thinner (spray on the edges) job done .

Heres one that I did on my E90 M3 rear bumper (adventuri silver ...Bmw individual colour ).



The driver's side rear corner bumper of my P1



My M3 front bumper 


All done at home garage .


----------



## Cookies

Here are a few pics of a silver car that's currently for sale on gumtree. Its fairly typical of the type of repair I see regularly on silver cars. You can see heavy shading, and a clear difference between the front and back nearside.

I'm sure some of the professional guys can do a perfect blend, it's just this type of work is fairly common to see, in NI anyway.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans...-warrantylong-motfiesta-astra-clio/1300281669

Just to clarify, this is not my ad, nor do I know the person/people selling the car. I just did a quick search for silver cars on gumtree.

Cooks























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bighead

Hi Cookies, that looks like when I first started learning to paint/blend !, also you have to bear in mind the value for the car been repaired as the paint repair will cost for than that Focus


----------



## Andyb0127

george525 said:


> Sorry if this seems like a daft question but should the panels to be painted be compounded and polished before a reading is taken with the spectrometer? If the clearcoat is hazy and full of swirls could it affect the reading?
> 
> Thanks
> George


Yes the panel would to be compounded and polished prior to spectro reading paint to get best possible match.


----------



## AnthonyUK

I had another bash this weekend. Far from perfect but it will do until I can get it professionally done.


----------

